

Update: Details on Microsoft Takeover - thefreeman
http://www.noip.com/blog/2014/07/10/microsoft-takedown-details-updates/

======
brinker
It's already been said, but this whole debacle is ridiculous. The fact that a
judge was even willing to give Microsoft (a third-party organization) control
over another company's property without that company being allowed to know
what's happening is horrifying.

~~~
cmang
Is there any possible recourse against the judge for the damages caused to No-
ip's business? This seems like an incredible violation of their rights, and
generally a bogus and abusive use of the legal system.

~~~
AlyssaRowan
Judge was misled by MS; they implied No-IP were _witting_ participants in
malware distribution, which MS have now admitted was not true.

I'm surprised they accepted a settlement. 8 digits?

------
sadfaceunread
I really wish settlement details were public or at least semi-public. No-IP
had to have received some $$$ from this.

The 200,000 bond MS put up better have been just the tip of the iceberg.

------
spb
> By filing an ex parte temporary restraining order (TRO), No-IP was prevented
> from having any knowledge of the case or offering any support in stopping
> malicious activity.

That's messed up.

